# Shite spelling and txt spk posts



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

WHY do these people think it's the reader's responsibility to translate their txt spk dreck into sodding English? Why do they think I can be bothered, or _should _bother? These are people for whom English is obviously their primary language.

It's not up to me or anyone else to maintain 500 different bloody variations of pigeon English and variant* spellings for monosyllabic words when there is ONE spelling for every word in the damned language which everyone (including those that can't spell them, oddly) can understand!

[smiley=book2.gif] <- Dictionary
[smiley=book2.gif] <- Eats Shoots and Leaves

Buy. Read. Bask in your own self-improvement. :lol:


*not true variants. Terms and conditions apply.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

wot de fk d ya mn is gr8 )

I can't stand it either.


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

I think the declining quality of posts is directly related to the falling value of the MK1. :wink:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

SAJ77 said:


> I think the declining quality of posts is directly related to the falling value of


... society :wink:


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

:lol:

I do agree, however I am In no position to talk, however its only my spelling that needs attention.

Do what I do, any that are are too hard to read just ignore, makes it a far better place too I find :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Totally agree :x

On a similar note, and possibly annoys me more: When people who I know are fairly intelligent, still find it necessary to scatter their written sentences with "wiv" and "d" (for "the") whilst everything else is perfectly correct. Why? Do you think it makes you look more "down wiv the kidz" :roll: :evil:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

NaughTTy said:


> Totally agree :x
> 
> On a similar note, and possibly annoys me more: When people who I know are fairly intelligent, still find it necessary to scatter their written sentences with "wiv" and "d" (for "the") whilst everything else is perfectly correct. Why? Do you think it makes you look more "down wiv d kidz" :roll: :evil:


Just corrected it for you


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Pure laziness these days and yet the youngsters of today think it's normal. No wonder the unemployment rate is so high!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

NaughTTy said:


> Totally agree :x
> 
> On a similar note, and possibly annoys me more: When people who I know are fairly intelligent, still find it necessary to scatter their written sentences with "wiv" and "d" (for "the") whilst everything else is perfectly correct. Why? Do you think it makes you look more "down wiv the kidz" :roll: :evil:


Dats exakly it innit, it's like I'm sayin I'm urban, modern and contempry like.

Or something. Even though actually it makes you sound like a retard. :x I heard someone today commenting about how they can only speak one language and based on their choice of diction and propensity for removing letters and syllables and mashing the rest into sonic garbage I did find myself sorely tempted to say "one language is stretching things a bit, don't you think?" :roll:


----------



## Chubster (Feb 14, 2011)

ScoobyTT said:


> WHY do these people think it's the reader's responsibility to translate their txt spk dreck into sodding English? Why do they think I can be bothered, or _should _bother? These are people for whom English is obviously their primary language.
> 
> It's not up to me or anyone else to maintain 500 different bloody variations of pigeon English and variant* spellings for monosyllabic words when there is ONE spelling for every word in the damned language which everyone (including those that can't spell them, oddly) can understand!
> 
> ...


Regarding the title of this thread I believe the word is "shit" ..........


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

SAJ77 said:


> I think the declining quality of posts is directly related to the falling value of the MK1. :wink:


Can't agree with you there I have and yellow from new and paid a hell of a lot of money but my posts have always been crap along with my spelling :lol:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Chubster said:


> Regarding the title of this thread I believe the word is "shit" ..........


Yes and "txt" should be "text" and "spk", "speak". Do keep up :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

For those not down wiv da kids innit... :roll:

http://www.itsallbollox.com/guest2%20rant.html


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> For those not down wiv da kids innit... :roll:
> 
> http://www.itsallbollox.com/guest2%20rant.html


Word up fam, dat is the shizzle

peece bludd


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

"Thats brilliont advice mate. Thank you. With a little bit more resersh i came across this post which ecos what you said"

This fantastic spelling just appeared on a thread in the Mk1 section :roll:


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Don't get me started on this one!

I watched a news article this week which included an interview with a business manager; a prospective employer who was despairing at the appalling quality of CVs that passed over his desk. He was speculating whether job candidates actually understood that poor spelling and grammar instantly put their applications into the reject pile and shouldn't they realise that decent written English was the first pre-requisite to gaining employment? No bloody wonder we have the highest rate of youth unemployment in generations.

I wonder what the education system is doing with our kids. It seems I had a better standard of written English at 7 years of age than most of our teenagers do now.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

YoungOldUn said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Totally agree :x
> ...


Fanx Jim :lol:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Mark Davies said:


> I watched a news article this week which included an interview with a business manager; a prospective employer who was despairing at the appalling quality of CVs that passed over his desk. He was speculating whether job candidates actually understood that poor spelling and grammar instantly put their applications into the reject pile and shouldn't they realise that decent written English was the first pre-requisite to gaining employment? No bloody wonder we have the highest rate of youth unemployment in generations.


I've been thinking for some time that this would be a major issue for employers. Something happened to education in the last 20 years where spelling and grammar ceased to be as important as "what they're trying to say". Well sorry but that's a horse shit policy - it's got to the point where trying to figure out what these scholastically-impaired clowns are trying to say is a task in itself. A simple bit of logic that seemed to escape the education system and escapes these scrotes trying to string together CVs about what skillz they dun at skool innit. :roll:


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

ScoobyTT said:


> WHY do these people think it's the reader's responsibility to translate their txt spk dreck into sodding English? Why do they think I can be bothered, or _should _bother? These are people for whom English is obviously their primary language.
> 
> It's not up to me or anyone else to maintain 500 different bloody variations of pigeon English and variant* spellings for monosyllabic words when there is ONE spelling for every word in the damned language which everyone (including those that can't spell them, oddly) can understand!
> 
> ...


I agree drives me mad they do sound like retards and they think it is cool. I also have problems with the diction of young female actors on TV. It not just regional accents, it is sort of lazy speak, I have to concentrate quite hard sometimes and my hearing is ok. I don't have an issue with young mail actors. Other family members have the same issue.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

mark_1423 said:


> haven't had a pic in my dp so fort id show you all. its up on ramps atm fitting coilovers (lowwww) hope you like





mark_1423 said:


> lol no i am not! i have blacked the lights out now so looks better.
> sorry didn't no you was the forum spell checker :lol:


----------



## Magenta (Feb 11, 2012)

newt said:


> ScoobyTT said:
> 
> 
> > WHY do these people think it's the reader's responsibility to translate their txt spk dreck into sodding English? Why do they think I can be bothered, or _should _bother? These are people for whom English is obviously their primary language.
> ...


Agreed! I have also noticed that even singers have a problem with pronouncing words properly and it makes me nuts! I (briefly) studied Performing Arts when I was younger and we were taught the importance of making sure the words came out correctly. Alexandra Burke has an amazing voice, but when she constantly sings "wiv" instead of "with," it makes me want to snap her CD in half.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

And "with you" as "witchoo" :x Sorry, did you just sneeze?

I like melting down Alexandra Burke CDs into and doing this with them:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Mark Davies said:


> It seems I had a better standard of written English at 7 years of age than most of our teenagers do now.


I started learning English as a second language at age 10. By the time I was 11, I'm sure it was better than what you hear from kids these days. 
And I'm sure proof reading English scientific texts from age 20 helped me along as well :roll: 
[ho-ho-ho ,,,, my 32 year old lad just read this and told me that me English is awful: not enough swearing] :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## biggc (Jan 9, 2012)

how hard can it be text speak is so wrong its mate not m8 thats a motorway :lol:


----------



## Magenta (Feb 11, 2012)

ScoobyTT said:


> And "with you" as "witchoo" :x Sorry, did you just sneeze?


LOL!



> I like melting down Alexandra Burke CDs into and doing this with them:


 :lol: :lol: Pixie Lott is another one who says "wiv," but I love her albums too much to shoot them!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

A3DFU said:


> I started learning English as a second language at age 10. By the time I was 11, I'm sure it was better than what you hear from kids these days.


Probably. I've noticed a distinct trend where the people who write best often have English as a second language. It's probably because they've made the effort to learn, which Vikki Pollard an er well fik mates avvun innit.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ScoobyTT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > I started learning English as a second language at age 10. By the time I was 11, I'm sure it was better than what you hear from kids these days.
> ...


 :lol: 
Yes, I wanted to get the grades to go to Uni (studying science ,,,,,) :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

PS, I'm actually worried about my little grandson as his mum talks text speak; thankfully his dad doesn't.
But as the little one lives with his mum during the week and my son only has him over the weekends, I can easily anticipate which way things may pan out


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

From our beloved MK1 forum today:



> How u no he not just saying this 2 get few quid if u. U could always take it somewhere yrself but id stick to


 [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I came across a similar post the other day (in the Flame Room) and I stopped reading the post before I've finished the first sentence [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

NaughTTy said:


> From our beloved MK1 forum today:
> 
> 
> > How u no he not just saying this 2 get few quid if u. U could always take it somewhere yrself but id stick to


Jesus H mother of Crap. Ok, so it falls to the reader to do a translation job, as is all too often the case. 
Take 1:
How you know he not just saying this to get few quid if you. You could always take it somewhere yourself but I'd stick to.
So we've established that "u" means "you" and that the author has no idea what pronouns and apostrophes are, yet drives an Audi. Somehow I feel betrayed by the Audi marketing department. 

Take 2:
How do you know he is not just saying this to get a few quid if you. You could always take it somewhere yourself but I'd stick to.
Not much better, added in some obviously missing words, but it still makes no damn sense.

Further questions arise: "if you" WHAT, exactly? What do you have to be doing to meet the criteria by which the person might be just saying whatever it is to get some money? What is the "it" that the intended recipient be taking, and where? What should the recipient stick himself to? The wall? The ceiling?

Sorry old bean, I have absolutely no bloody idea what the hell that one means.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ScoobyTT said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > From our beloved MK1 forum today:
> ...


Change it to "off" Scooby; i.e. "to get a few quid off you :wink:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

The rest's still bollocks though :lol:


----------



## Magenta (Feb 11, 2012)

I used to regularly participate in a forum where text speak was not allowed. I think it was an excellent rule! :lol:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

That sounds great!


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

I made a spelling mistake, in one of the threads, spelling a "butt plug". I do genuinely apologize if that did upset anyone


----------



## Magenta (Feb 11, 2012)

redsilverblue said:


> I made a spelling mistake, in one of the threads, spelling a "butt plug". I do genuinely apologize if that did upset anyone


 :lol:


----------



## jeules0 (May 28, 2010)

When I was a full-time primary school teacher, I received a report on a new pupil, who had just transferred from a fee-paying public school, which informed me that his spelling was *appauling*.......


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

biggc said:


> robokn said:
> 
> 
> > BigC just a simple question WHY???
> ...


How hard is that to read ?


----------



## Magenta (Feb 11, 2012)

jeules0 said:


> When I was a full-time primary school teacher, I received a report on a new pupil, who had just transferred from a fee-paying public school, which informed me that his spelling was *appauling*.......


Hahaha!

Sounds rather like the assignments I get from work telling me I must use correct* grammer*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

It's not only grammar and text speak that's an issue. I was appalled to read this on the BBC website last night:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/education-17224600

How hard is it to do a few simple calculations in your head!! But then I come across this sort of thing on a daily basis with cashiers at check outs where they have difficulties figuring out that you want a £5 note back if an item costs £5.23 and you hand them £10.23


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Yes I've had this as well. Mathtards are everywhere. I've tried to give someone £1.49 for a £1.39 bill before because I could get rid of 49p in shrapnel and just have a 10p back instead of giving them £2 and getting another 61p to play with. Blank looks all round. :roll: It's not like they're weren't sat in front of a bloody calculating machine either!

But hey, it's ok if you can't do maths because it's not your fault and you can always do something like "Media Studies" which might better suit your natural abilities. :roll: That news item made for grim reading though. With so many people unable to do even basic maths and having not even a basic command of English it's no wonder so many are so dumb.

I knew someone who got a B for GCSE maths. They couldn't even do times tables, so their grade was utterly meaningless in suggesting that they had some basic mathematical ability when in actuality they were sub-primary level. They had just learned parrot fashion how to pass the exam and how to use a calculator. [smiley=bomb.gif] Things like that completely devalue genuine results of people with real ability.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

ScoobyTT said:


> They couldn't even do times tables...


What sort of language is that Scoob? :roll: Multiplication tables surely... :lol:


----------



## Magenta (Feb 11, 2012)

A3DFU said:


> It's not only grammar and text speak that's an issue. I was appalled to read this on the BBC website last night:
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/education-17224600


 I was actually amazed I managed to get (almost) all of those questions right - maths was never my strong point!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> ScoobyTT said:
> 
> 
> > They couldn't even do times tables...
> ...


Artistic licence. I feared the world "multiplcation" may be too multisyllabic for the average punter. :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

ScoobyTT said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > ScoobyTT said:
> ...


Is that why you took one out? :lol:


----------

